# AudioControl RTA SA-3055



## lizardking (Nov 8, 2008)

AudioControl RTA SA-3055 | eBay


----------



## BurnOut956 (Sep 3, 2007)

lizardking said:


> AudioControl RTA SA-3055 | eBay


This is one on my wish list


----------



## lizardking (Nov 8, 2008)

BurnOut956 said:


> This is one on my wish list


Shoot me an offer?


----------



## putergod (Apr 23, 2008)

ugh... i want that... but don't have the funds to invest in it at the moment.


----------



## lizardking (Nov 8, 2008)

offers???


----------



## lizardking (Nov 8, 2008)

time running out


----------



## putergod (Apr 23, 2008)

I couldn't offer what you want right now... as your current price on ebay is about my limit at the moment.


----------



## lizardking (Nov 8, 2008)

It's a very expensive unit but at least you know mine is new and not some used one that is out of calibration and 10yrs old.


----------

